# Release dates der IE, NN Versionen ?



## Deemax (5. November 2002)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne wissen welche Browser Versionen so Mitte 2000 aktuell waren.  
Mir geht es dabei hauptsächlich um den NN und den IE. Hat vielleicht einer eine History oder ähnliches?


PS: Die Frage hört sich komisch an aber ich brauche das für einen alten Auftrag zum Überprüfen.


----------



## Christoph (5. November 2002)

ist schwer da was zu finden.

hier vielleicht eine kleine Hilfe :|
http://privat.schlund.de/w/web-rabbit/browser-history.htm

vielleicht find ich nochwas


----------



## Junkie (5. November 2002)

Schau auch mal hier

Junkie


----------



## Deemax (5. November 2002)

Danke,

genau das was ich gesucht habe


----------

